# Turning off other people's "likes" on FB....without completely ignoring them....?



## jay_argh

*Turning off other people's "likes" on FB....without completely ignoring them....?*

My gf is starting to like everything on facebook. Kind of annoying. Is there a way to turn off the likes without turning off everything else (like posts, pics, etc...)? I've pared down who I receive updates from because of this crap, I just don't know how to get rid of the "likes"... Anyone else have problems with "like" abusers?

[edit] I'm talking bout the "likes" that show up on my wall. Having all these "likes" on the wall pushes everything else out...

[edit] She is "liking" another's wall posts, if that makes any difference.


----------



## Eerie

I'm pretty sure you can't turn off her liking someone else's wall post.....


----------



## jay_argh

Eerie said:


> I'm pretty sure you can't turn off her liking someone else's wall post.....


Ha, it's not the actual "like" I need to get rid of, "like" away (I'd like to do the same), but fact that it's on my wall is irritating as hell. I like "real" updates, not this liking of everything big and small including the pail some idiot got in farmland. 

I've checked this out on facebook forums, seems this is a problem without solution. Facebook doesn't care...feck. I can let this crap die like my old myspace account, argh...


----------



## darude11

There is only one way - deleting those posts.
But since it would mean for you to delete all your history, I will leave decission up to you.


----------



## Eerie

You can hide the games and other things from your wall, all you do is click the "x" on the top right above whatever it is you want to hide and select hide all. (whoops not wall, status feed or wtf ever)


----------



## darude11

Eerie said:


> You can hide the games and other things from your wall, all you do is click the "x" on the top right above whatever it is you want to hide and select hide all. (whoops not wall, status feed or wtf ever)


That reminds me of better solution!

You see that little tinker wheel? (if you're writing the status, it is next to blue button, if it is already posted, then it is in upper right corner if cursor is on that posted thing)
Click it, and choose Custom. Then say, that you want everybody else to see this, except your GF. I know that this may hurt her if she would find out...
So here is best solution: Say her to not like everything you post. It is best solution to talk about it. Well, at least that's what somebody on internetz said, I never had GF for 16 yrs (I am 16 yrs old).


----------

